
Fake UV disinfection lamp from eBay - fortran77
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEVFKHiOfRs
======
fortran77
Of course if it was real, it could cause serious eye and skin damage.

~~~
Gibbon1
If you price out UVC LED's the price alone will tell you.

